# How to anchor jonboat?



## GrumMan (Mar 26, 2009)

Look's like it's going to be windy for awhile where I'm at. I have a 1448 Grumman. When anchoring in the wind, I usually place the boat sideway's into the wind and drop a small mushroom anchor at the bow, and one of them small navy looking anchor's at the transom. They hold the boat great. Even in 25 MPH wind's. Problem is this shorten's the length of the boat exposed to the waves, giving me some severe rolling action. I've tried just using the bow anchor with the bow facing the wind, allowing the length of the boat to ride the waves. The bow pitches a bit, but the rear of the boat is fine for fishing. Problem with this is the transom blow's back and forth as much as 5 feet. Kinda hard to watch the fishing line.

Is there a way to anchor the boat into the wind and use a second anchor to stabilize the rear of the boat? Or do I just have'ta suck it up and keep fishing.


----------



## Ouachita (Mar 26, 2009)

How deep are you fishing? I carry two 10' sections of 1-1/2" pipe in my boat and after I anchor or tie to a tree I hammer one or both into the mud and tie the boat snug to them. I usually fish pretty shallow.


----------



## GrumMan (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmmm. Good idea Ouachita! I usually am fishing about 16-18 feet, but no good reason I can't go shallow on the bad day's. Excellent idea! I'll try it. Thank you. Ya just made my day!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 26, 2009)

Just use two anchors off the bow - at 90 degrees to each other. Deploy your 1st anchor and the let out rode (anchor line for you landlubbers) and move about 25-50 yard away and deploy the 2nd anchor. You want to form a "V" with the bow of the boat at the tip


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 26, 2009)

https://www.easyspud.com/Demo.htm

https://madduckoutdoors.com/catalog/articles_spud_pole.php


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 26, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> https://www.easyspud.com/Demo.htm
> 
> https://madduckoutdoors.com/catalog/articles_spud_pole.php




The Coast Guard Cutter (buoy tender) in Owensboro spud moors. A huge pipe goes through the deck and into the river bottom. They use an onboard crane to remove it from the bottom :wink: . 




Captain Ahab said:


> Just use two anchors off the bow - at 90 degrees to each other. Deploy your 1st anchor and the let out rode (anchor line for you landlubbers) and move about 25-50 yard away and deploy the 2nd anchor. You want to form a "V" with the bow of the boat at the tip




Excellent method. Have been part of the crew doing a Navy vessel like that many times (I was on the anchor windlass brake). When ever we went into Naples, Italy on the Tender I was on we would drop both hooks in the V pattern, back into the seawall, and tie-off. Med-mooring at it's finest! 8)


----------



## GrumMan (Mar 26, 2009)

Yup. I'm a landlubber fer sure Cap'n LOL. (recently retired AF) 

If my life depended on knowing a "rode" was an anchor rope, well, I wouldn't fare so well! Thank's. I learned something today!

I had some steel conduit so went out and tried that fishing for a couple hours. Ran it through the rear grab handle of the boat. It worked, but had a problem with some rock's that line most the shore. Plus, I'm not where the fish are. I'd sure like to get to where I know the fish are, and that's deeper. I'll give the 90 degree anchor a try next time I go out. Having a hard time with the image I get of how you described it though. Both anchor's tied to the bow eyelet, set at about 90 degree's apart. Drop one anchor, motor back and over to space it, then drop the other anchor. I assume that after you drop the second anchor, you must reverse to set it? Or else the first anchor will hold and give slack on the second "rode?" With both anchor's attached to the bow eyelet, won't that just make the eyelet a pivot point? As the wind pushes each side back and forth allowing the boat to pivot back and forth? Appreciate y'alls nautical expertice in setting me straight!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 26, 2009)

GrumMan

While the boat will indeed pivot at the eye, the swing circle (area the boat will go) will be much less than with a single anchor tied to the bow. Look at the drawing (rough and crude but done quickly) and you can see how a boat on a single anchor will swing much more than if on two anhors. The first anchor line will limit how far the boat can swing. If you dropped another off the stern you could really hold it in place.


----------



## GrumMan (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank's Popeye, I understand now. I've been "googling" for quite a while (I alway's forget I can do that LOL) and think I've found what I was looking for. Man, there sure is a lot of technical jargon and physic's involved in the simple anchoring of a boat! The one I think that will work for what I'm trying to do (catfish deep) was one of them ideas that stare ya straight in the face, but I was stuck with tunnel vision (anchoring paradigm if you will LOL.)

Just need to get a stern anchor rode (sorry. I learned a new word and I'm gonna use it!) about 1/3 longer than the bow. Drop the stern anchor, motor forward into the wind and max it out, drop the bow anchor and drift back till it set's. Tie up the slack on the stern, and I have a stable fishing platform in windy condition's! At least that's the theory LOL.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 27, 2009)

GrumMan said:


> Both anchor's tied to the bow eyelet, set at about 90 degree's apart.




If you can, do not tie both anchors to teh same point - even a few feet apart will reduce your pivot greatly


----------



## ben2go (Mar 27, 2009)

I have never used the V type deal with anchors.We usually do the V if were in a cove,but we tie off to trees.We do this when we wanna explore the shore line or fix lunch.I have had great luck with the 1 off the bow and 1 off the stern.


----------

